# a good place to get a bf



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I have not had many boyfriends (OK, i have had none), but I was just wondering where a good place would be to find a guy. And please don't say online dating, I am not interested in doing that! Oh and I am in my 20s.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

IRL.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

At your local walmart store.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anywhere outside your house that you will be enjoying yourself. Men like happy women. Online dating has the advantage of being exposed to many people and learning a bit about them before you decide to contact them. IRL you have to get out and meet and talk to men in person. If you want them to make a move on you then you have to show you are interested in some way. Eye contact, smiling, or flirting tend to work.

Doesn't really matter where you go as long as there are men there. If you go to places that predomanantly have only women then that won't do you much good.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

www.spermdonorforum.com


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The opera.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Men like sports and booze find a place with both and you will find a man


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Take a course that interests you. It doesn't have to be a university course. A permaculture course is a good one for example. It's a great means to run into people that share your own interests.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

You need to go out and chat guys up. Seriously. More women should. It's such a pain having all the onus on us guys. Also, why not online dating? For every hundred weirdos sending you pics of their penises you'll find a decent guy like me truthfully looking for some romance. And if you keep your powder dry you'll eventually find someone who makes your heart skip a beat(perhaps)...


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Go somewhere you like to go or have a keen interest in and bam there you go found your new partner (eventually).


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> At your local walmart store.


i actually did get hit on by a guy at a walmart store. it was very creepy because he was double my age.


purplebutterfly said:


> Men like sports and booze find a place with both and you will find a man


i would go to a bar but unfortunately, i would want to go with a group of girls and not alone. unfortunately none of my girlfriends are into the bar scene though



jon snow said:


> Take a course that interests you. It doesn't have to be a university course. A permaculture course is a good one for example. It's a great means to run into people that share your own interests.


i did take college classes but that didnt work for me to meet a guy


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Bands/musicians. In fact anything music related, really. Tends to be a fairly male dominated area.

As others have said, pursuing hobbies and interests. e.g. If you are into photography than maybe joining a class at a local studio.

^Ok not much there, but I hope it helps anyway


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

What are your interests? Some of those might have local gatherings, and if any of them are male-dominated hobbies you're in luck.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> You need to go out and chat guys up. Seriously. More women should. It's such a pain having all the onus on us guys. Also, why not online dating? For every hundred weirdos sending you pics of their penises you'll find a decent guy like me truthfully looking for some romance. And if you keep your powder dry you'll eventually find someone who makes your heart skip a beat(perhaps)...


What, the guys sending penis pics can't be looking for romance? On the contrary, they are considerate enough that they are selflessly willing to share their penis with poor deprived women. They would make wonderful and caring boyfriends.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nightclubs and online are the fastest ways. The other ways take ages.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

komorikun said:


> nightclubs and online are the fastest ways. The other ways take ages.


OPs in her 20s. shes gots the time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SPC said:


> OPs in her 20s. shes gots the time.


Time for what?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

prettyful said:


> i actually did get hit on by a guy at a walmart store. it was very creepy because he was double my age.


 How old are you? I look young for my age.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Go to a decent bar. It's the easiest way as far as I know. But I'm wary when suggesting this course for the fact that many men in bars are looking for a quick stand more than a commitment. So watch out if you're not into the former!
Also, ask your girlfriends if they can secretly set you up with some of their guy friends.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

What type of guy are you looking for? What hobbies do you have?


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with the just get out of the house and do lots of things that you enjoy. Ultimately you want to find a guy who enjoys doing at least SOME of the same things as you do. Exposure. Be seen, Be friendly and approachable. 

Disclaimer - I am 34 and have never snagged a boyfriend, I'm more saying do what I did NOT do (stayed in my home, hid, didn't engage in hobbies where I could meet people).


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

My waterbed.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

CowboyBebop said:


> My waterbed.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

A Bar


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

awkwardsilent said:


> I agree with the just get out of the house and do lots of things that you enjoy. Ultimately you want to find a guy who enjoys doing at least SOME of the same things as you do. Exposure. Be seen, Be friendly and approachable.
> 
> Disclaimer - I am 34 and have never snagged a boyfriend, I'm more saying do what I did NOT do (stayed in my home, hid, didn't engage in hobbies where I could meet people).


You're still not exactly old. You could find yourself a toy boy and do some catching up...


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

School, church, speed dating events, concerts, clubs for hobbies/interests, etc. You could probably snag a man anywhere as long as you make yourself approachable and look as nice as you can. I'm not saying you do, but if you dress unflatteringly guys won't always notice you. You really should just give online dating a try. It's becoming more and more common every day. As long as you're careful about it, you could meet someone really amazing on a dating site. Plus, when you meet in person, you don't have to worry as much about breaking the ice because you've already talked to each other.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe at the library or one of your classes if you're in college. If you don't work or go to school, of course it will be harder because your pool of people you meet will be limited.


----------



## Brand20 (Dec 12, 2012)

Why don't you want to try online dating?


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Brand20 said:


> Why don't you want to try online dating?


Probably because in person just feels more natural. I would only use online dating as a last resort, especially as a male. But who knows the OPs reason. I can't speak for her.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Enlist for some course, or get hired to some job of some kind. Easier to meet people when you are already linked to them due to the environment/reason you are there


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Anywhere.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

bar. nightclubs. anywhere where u can look sexy in the night.
boys will flock to u like hyenas. just watch out. u may get preggo.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Anywhere you want


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Dress up good, get a outfit w/accesories, get dolled up. Now your appealing. Next, go out any where that people gather, bookstore, coffee shop, bar, mall and walk around like you are excited for your life, use any body as a talking post, just talk to any one about any thing while smiling and acting like you don't care if they are receptive or not as you are happy and confident in your self either way. People will notice you as a positive and sociable person. Next, when ever you may get approached or talked to by guys, act enthusiastic when they bring up any subject you can relate with, this will make them encouraged to talk more. If they do or mention some thing you'd like to do, make it known in a inadvertent way " oh I've been wanting to see that/do that! how was it?" then they might ask you to do said activity with you. I dunno lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Anxietyriddled said:


> Dress up good, get a outfit w/accesories, get dolled up. Now your appealing. Next, go out any where that people gather, bookstore, coffee shop, bar, mall and walk around like you are excited for your life, use any body as a talking post, just talk to any one about any thing while smiling and acting like you don't care if they are receptive or not as you are happy and confident in your self either way. People will notice you as a positive and sociable person. Next, when ever you may get approached or talked to by guys, act enthusiastic when they bring up any subject you can relate with, this will make them encouraged to talk more. If they do or mention some thing you'd like to do, make it known in a inadvertent way " oh I've been wanting to see that/do that! how was it?" then they might ask you to do said activity with you. I dunno lol


I don't see how someone with social anxiety could do that.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

If that is you in your avatar you look like a good catch.



purplebutterfly said:


> Men like sports and booze find a place with both and you will find a man


You weren't born yesterday that's for sure.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> If that is you in your avatar you look like a good catch.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

:idea: SAS of course! :boogie :love

I encourage all the women here to try me..I mean it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i know you probably got 60 same replies but im still gonna say: sas


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

the military.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

OP: I'm cringing at some of the responses here. While online dating isn't all bad, I still see suggesting online dating as a reply that people give when they don't really know what to say to questions like yours.

As for places to meet guys in real life, like some have said you should seek out male-dominated activities.

Technology and coding meetups come to mind immediately, if you are interested in that. They are almost exclusively male and the people who attend them tend to be intelligent and have excellent careers and have their act together in other ways as well. I understand that not everyone is interested or have the aptitude for that though. There is no point in going if you are not actually interested.

Another male-dominated activity that I've partaken in for a while now is board games and card games like Magic: the Gathering. You may want to see if there is a local gaming store near you that hosts board game social or card game tournaments. The typical negative stereotypes are true for a segment of the population involved in these activities, but certainly not all of them. Given the intellectual basis of these games these activities attract some very intelligent people and successful people.

I do feel that bars are generally male-dominated venues (while girls prefer dance clubs). Hang out at bars and the odds should be in your favor.

Certain sports leagues (like soccer) tend to be male dominated and there seems to be a shortage of women in co-ed sports leagues.

My final word of advice is to obsess over fashion. Often looking well put together in that regard is more important than the way your face looks.



SPC said:


> OPs in her 20s. shes gots the time.


I have to disagree here. Women are in the peak of their desirability in their 20s and should strive to make the most of that advantage. It only becomes more difficult for women as they get older, while the odds become more favorable for men.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

looks at post above. Well, now I'm... There needs to be another word... Not depressed but sad isn't right either. Well anyway, now I'm really down.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

why do people keep bumping old threads?


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Ask siblings if they know of any single guys. Talk with random people at school.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> looks at post above. Well, now I'm... There needs to be another word... Not depressed but sad isn't right either. Well anyway, now I'm really down.


I'm genuinely curious. What part of my post makes you unhappy?


----------

